# wednesday squirrel hunting?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

cant wait for september 1st so i can get out and hunt squirrels. been cooped up for to long and i am heading to wellington wildlife area Wednesday. anyone else going out?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got to put in some work hours at the gun club in the morning, but im heading our about 4 or 5 for a few bushy [email protected]


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

depends on how hot its gona be. Just dont see sittin in the heat for a few tails.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Im goin out i cant wait! But in my woods. Which aint much woods anymore. Its being logged.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

i am going to be dove hunting till 11 or so then i might go out and shoot some critters


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh Yeah ! I have been waiting ever so patiently for the season to get here. I doubt I get out Wednesday... Well I won't get out till Saturday as work is in the way but, At least Saturday will be cooler.... Hit the woods before daybreak and get a nice few cool hours in hunting those nut munchin limb chickens.... Then kinda sit back and relax a while then do a evening hunt. Sounds like a plan unless I limit out in the morning. I guess I shouldn't count my limb chickens before their heads go red. Good luck to all going out. Shoot em in da face......  !#!#!#!#!#!#:Banane35:


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

flthednut said:


> Oh Yeah ! I have been waiting ever so patiently for the season to get here. I doubt I get out Wednesday... Well I won't get out till Saturday as work is in the way but, At least Saturday will be cooler.... Hit the woods before daybreak and get a nice few cool hours in hunting those nut munchin limb chickens.... Then kinda sit back and relax a while then do a evening hunt. Sounds like a plan unless I limit out in the morning. I guess I shouldn't count my limb chickens before their heads go red. Good luck to all going out. Shoot em in da face......  !#!#!#!#!#!#:Banane35:


flthednut...That might be the BEST post i have ever read on here. Tree chickens, shoot em in the face - HELL YEAH! I find myself throwin up an imaginary gun every time i see one scurry out of the yard when i step outside. Can;t wait for the combo squirrel hunt / flathead trips next month...oops, i mean limb chickens!


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Predator225, glad you enjoyed that. Limb chickens and flathead combo sounds fantastic.... I love both. I'm waiting on NETMAN to get here and we will take off early in the morning for Scioto Trail State forest. From there we will stay at a farm overnight and do another hunt Sunday. I'm glad the weather will have cooled down some. Still got to stave off natures vampires but I think we will manage. We have every intention of shooting them in da face.... I just hope we see some to eradicate.... Good luck... !#


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so has anybody been tree rat killing, i went in the woods friday, but i took a big bag of apples in. should have taken the .22 because i saw 3 as i was walking in. going to try to get out this week. lots of acorns falling too, after this storm blows thru, should be alot of acorns on the ground!#.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Got a couple Wednesday.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

I too made it out today and managed to get three. One came down a tree about fifteen feet away from where i was sitting at the base of another large oak tree. dont understand why he did not see me as i was sitting there with my blaze orange vest that where when i am hunting alone.

Glad it was not like two days ago where no matter where i was i did not see a squirrel all day.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Been out for three somewhat short hunts. Missed two on opening morning, due to not patterning a new choke tube. DUMB!! I know. Friday spent a few hours tramping around west branch with a new hunter. spent some time giving advice and instruction. got down to hunting about 9:30. Saw two at about 50 yards but too far for our shotguns. Hitting private land this sunday with the 22 or 22mag. More of a sit and watch hunt instead of the sneak and peek hunting.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Went out and got myself two. Just fried up the Frozen meat... Seared for a min on both sides and then add some veg. oil and cookin wine with oregano leaves salt pepper onions and fried for about 5 mins. Mhmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------

